# Safe to take dogs to a beach ??



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

My DH & I are going to FLA. for Christmas & there is 1 beach that allows dogs. But i have heard & read that you really shouldnt do that because of all the helath risks involved(which i completly understand).

Now i see on this forum many pics of your pups on beaches. Do you all have any advice on how to do this safely or do you just keep your fingers crossed & hope for the best? I would love to be able to see my gang run on the beach but i wont if too risky.

Also i am worried that Tripp would try & drink all the water-he cant resist licking anything thats wet!uke:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm just speaking for myself and my own dogs but my girls LOVE running on the beach and they've run with up to 30 or more other small dogs. There are probably health risks but at some point my husband and I decided we have to let them be dogs. Wnen we first got McKenna we were way overprotective. We protect them as well as we can but they deserve to enjoy life too. We are very careful not to let them eat or bite anything that washes up on shore. They took one lick of ocean water and decided that salt water was icky so I don't have that problem. The fresh air and exercise and socialization is worth it to us as long as we are right there to keep an eye on them.

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have taken Dora to the pond and lakes back in Ohio/Michigan but let me tell you, taking her to the ocean was so priceless. Apparently, I didn't follow the rules, Dogs aren't allowed on Malibu but I saw one so we stopped and played too! I would also make sure if you don't trust your dog off leash, you find one that isn't near the road because around here a lot of the beaches and roads run side by side. Dora didn't drink the water at all but be prepared with many towels because she stole about 10pds of sand!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I'm just speaking for myself and my own dogs but my girls LOVE running on the beach and they've run with up to 30 or more other small dogs. There are probably health risks but at some point my husband and I decided we have to let them be dogs. Wnen we first got McKenna we were way overprotective. We protect them as well as we can but they deserve to enjoy life too. We are very careful not to let them eat or bite anything that washes up on shore. They took one lick of ocean water and decided that salt water was icky so I don't have that problem. The fresh air and exercise and socialization is worth it to us as long as we are right there to keep an eye on them.
> 
> Susan


Oliver and I agreee!
We walk in that same group and WE all watch out for each others dogs as well. I only let him run off leash (at the beach) with our group.  :whoo: 
I have been at other places and Oliver has discovered "leftover food--chicken bones etc.":frusty: Darn litterbugs 
Hopefully you will find a group to walk with as well.
Sally
PS-Susan are you and the family coming Sunday?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it's a good idea about calling ahead to check on any possible outbreaks. All I can say is that my dogs had the best time ever playing on the beach. Luckily it was a very clean one, no trash to worry about them getting into. They played for hours on that beach. It is well worth it.


----------

